# General > Biodiversity >  Otters

## cazmanian_minx

I thought I was lucky enough on Sunday, watching two otters fishing the bay while I was working in the vegetable patch in the bottom field.  But today I was down there again and saw something moving in the grass - they're using an old rabbit burrow about 30 yards away from the fence as a holt!  One disappeared down the burrow and the other bounced merrily through the grass in the direction of the beach.

From what I've read, otters don't usually pair up except in breeding season, so would this be more likely to be a mother and last year's offspring?  I'll try and get some pictures now I know where they are  :Grin:

----------


## NickInTheNorth

As far as I am aware there is no specific breeding season for otters, although data from different areas of the UK has pointed to localised seasons in different locations.

How fantastic to have a holt on your doorstep - I'm not the slightest bit jealous  :Wink:

----------


## Anji

> How fantastic to have a holt on your doorstep - I'm not the slightest bit jealous


Me neither!

----------


## Liz

> I thought I was lucky enough on Sunday, watching two otters fishing the bay while I was working in the vegetable patch in the bottom field. But today I was down there again and saw something moving in the grass - they're using an old rabbit burrow about 30 yards away from the fence as a holt! One disappeared down the burrow and the other bounced merrily through the grass in the direction of the beach.
> 
> From what I've read, otters don't usually pair up except in breeding season, so would this be more likely to be a mother and last year's offspring? I'll try and get some pictures now I know where they are


Oh lucky you! Yes please do post some photos. :Grin: 

I have only seen otters a couple of times and even then it was just a glimpse as they were running away. Beautiful animals!

----------


## Lingland

> Me neither!


 nor me ....

----------


## nirofo

I'm extremely jealous, so there!

_nirofo_.

----------


## Kenn

Gone a delicate shade of green here!

----------


## smithp

Remember they are predators - they will take any chucks or wild fowl you've got - and a cat or dog could come off second best if they are cornered.

----------


## fred

> Oh lucky you! Yes please do post some photos.
> 
> I have only seen otters a couple of times and even then it was just a glimpse as they were running away. Beautiful animals!


Found one taking a kip on my bathroom windowsill one morning, thought it was a cat at first, till I saw the webbed feet. I left it there sleeping all day, it woke up when it came dark, wiped it's muddy feet all over everything, then I left the doors open and it went on it's way.

But not until we had had a little chat, he was a very friendly little soul and didn't mind me taking a few photos.

----------


## Anfield

Well done Fred.

Glad it decided to visit you and not one of the "hunting shooting" types that frequent Org

----------


## Liz

Aw thanks for sharing the photo of your wee visitor Fred. :Grin:

----------


## bekisman

Good one Fred - once saw one crossing the road this side of Bettyhill, lovely creatures, and I'm sure no hunting and shooting types would hurt it who are on the Org

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Oh bless!

Mine have moved out of the rabbit hole, but judging from all the pawprints I saw on the beach in the snow, we still have mum and cub my side and a very big dog otter on the far side.  Still not managed to catch a picture!

----------


## Kenn

Brilliant fred, have only seen a wild otter once but it was well worth the wait.

----------


## Commore

We have them on our land, 
they have come up from the sea and are living along our burn.
They might be cute, but they can be extremely vicious too, like any wild animal.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Saw one of ours this evening, swimming through the shallows about 20ft away with a big fish in its mouth.  Unfortunately it surfaced right in front of my two springers, whose eyes popped out of their skulls for a moment before they took off in hot pursuit.  They caught up with it but fortunately no teeth were bared on either side - I called them back and the otter headed back out to deeper water, still with its fish.

That's twice I've seen it fishing on a sunny Sunday now - thought they were more nocturnal?

----------


## nirofo

> Saw one of ours this evening, swimming through the shallows about 20ft away with a big fish in its mouth. Unfortunately it surfaced right in front of my two springers, whose eyes popped out of their skulls for a moment before they took off in hot pursuit. They caught up with it but fortunately no teeth were bared on either side - I called them back and the otter headed back out to deeper water, still with its fish.
> 
> That's twice I've seen it fishing on a sunny Sunday now - thought they were more nocturnal?


 
It's probably got young needing feeding somewhere, necessity makes them bolder.

_nirofo_.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I'm now disproportionately excited at the thought of possibly seeing otter cubs in a month or so!  The other half is away for a couple of nights, so I'll walk the dogs early in the fields and then spend a couple of hours sitting down there with the camera as the sun drops.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Typical - I finally catch some on camera and they're not the ones at the bottom of the field!  Taken in Gairloch last week:

----------


## porshiepoo

We have a very large pond here - mini lakish and a year or so ago we think an Otter wiped out our entire fish stock over one winter.
Least it's the only think we can think of. 
We had loads of Koi, Shubunkin and goldfish and some of the Koi were a few years old so decent sizes. They went under the plants for the winter and only one original Koi survived by the spring.
We have the ideal territory here for them with a burn running through the land also and a mini wooded area but I haven't seen one as yet. (though I did see a dead one just up the road, poor thing. It was bloomin huge too)

Really hope we do have one or two setting up home here, it would be great to see.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

This morning I finally got otter, camera and me all in the same place at the same time.  Shame the light was poor, but it's a start!

----------


## golach

Wonderful shots, looks like the otter was posing for you, well done

----------


## billmoseley

fantastic great shots i'm jealous  ::

----------


## Kenn

They say, "Patience is a virtue," you must be very virtuous the time you have had to wait to get those great shots.

----------


## cherokee

Just beautiful to see Cazmanian Minx !!

Well worth waiting for and thanks for sharing with us !  :Grin:

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Lucky you well done and thank you

----------


## buggyracer

Seen one tonight happily fishing away in the legion pool in Thurso.

----------


## Green Lady

lovely photos , wish that I'd seen it

----------


## essex boy

I get some otters in our pond they come and eat all the frogs and toads but I've never seen one but there are signs that they are there you can see all there tracks and trails off dead toads

----------


## nicnak

brill pics and like buggyracer said thurso river inlet and the pool by the legion is a fantastic spot to watch them, we sat for well over an hour last year watching two playing in the river, a real treat not to be forgotten!

----------


## dafi

Exellent photos!!!

Next time i have time in Thurso i will be down there for a look!!

----------

